# Aluminum ob car



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

No, I'm not trying to buy up all the aluminum cars again, lol, but I had to share this one I picked up. It's a beauty, and I didn't have to put in a bunch of work, just re-solder a light wire.I was running my trains for the first time in a long time and noticed I didn't have a ob car on one of the sets.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
Yeah, that 663 looks nice, now let's get the mag wheel polish out and shine up that rear casting.
Ha ha,
Aflyer


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow. Great find and addition to the set. No car show today?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

kix662003 said:


> Wow. Great find and addition to the set. No car show today?


nope...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> Yeah, that 663 looks nice, now let's get the mag wheel polish out and shine up that rear casting.
> Ha ha,
> Aflyer


The problem with that is they don't polish up. Believe me, I've tried.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

About the only thing I have ever found to bring the luster out in aluminum when it dulls is call Nevr-dull from Eagle-one. It'll take some elbow grease, but it'll make a difference. It'll remove rust and restore gloss on the old shiny trim very well also. 

Carl


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

"Wenol! Non Abrasive. Reacts with the oxidized metal. Wont remove scraches, but really makes it shine! I used it on some threshold moldings on one of my other '60's GM cars. What a shine!" from a Corvette owners forum where members also used the Mother's polish in red can. I have both in the garage. Perhaps a friend may have a little to share so you can try before you buy. I use the red tube of Wenol with a powered buffing wheel, but I don't think I've tried to power buff any aluminum that thin. I think a strong finger and soft rag would work though. I'll send you some to try.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
My aluminum passenger cars are packed away for the layout build, and I couldn't even find them to run at the show last weekend, LOL.

The Nevr-dull Wenol and mothers are all good, I used a mothers mag wheel cleaner on one of mine and it did bring up the shine. 

I started with a 2000 grit wet or dry paper with the polish and then switched to a cotton towel. If I can find the cars in all this chaos, I will post a photo.

Aflyer


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Old King of S (RIP Reckers ) had a thread on his fairly corroded Flyer passenger cars.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2768

Maybe this will help someone a little?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I do not believe that rear section will ever shine like Flyernut says. It isn't polished aluminum like the rest of the car body, therefore it can't shine like the rest no matter how much elbow grease is put to it.

I find it hard to believe that with all these cars you've purchased that you simply "lost count" and just now realized one set was missing this type of coach? You either have too many of these or are getting too old...maybe both?? LOL


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I do not believe that rear section will ever shine like Flyernut says. It isn't polished aluminum like the rest of the car body, therefore it can't shine like the rest no matter how much elbow grease is put to it.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that with all these cars you've purchased that you simply "lost count" and just now realized one set was missing this type of coach? You either have too many of these or are getting too old...maybe both?? LOL


Dag nab it!!! I thought I had 3-4 sets of these darn things. While running the trains last week I noticed one consist was missing the ob car, so I went upstairs to my computer and promptly found one for $30 bucks, free shipping, buy it now.. So I bought it now,lol..I just may have that ob car packed away, but you just can't be sure!!! It's nice to be able to get back down in the basement to "play". The only problem with that is I then go back upstairs to get on ebay.. I bought a great little 342AC last week for $151 bucks.. It runs like a hot-rod, all lights work,the e-unit functions perfectly, and it smokes. I also bought a lot of 6 atlantics. I've got 3 purring like a kitten but having trouble with the others.. Time will tell. If I get antsy with them, I'll put them on here .


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a ton of stuff "packed away" and have no clue what is in my inventory. Yet I keep going to eBay like you and buy more stuff. I think I have 6 or 7 Wayside Station platforms by now. They'll look good lined up in a row at my passenger terminal. I found a 342AC in my basement some time ago and repaired her to full running condition. Love that little thing chugging around the rails. You feel the need to rid yourself of any of those Atlantics, let us know. There will be no problem finding homes for them here.


----------



## mike costello (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with lots of American Flyer stuff laying around in my work shop. It seems I am a sucker for anything AF. I recently bought a 283 loco in pieces in a box and got it running again with a little help from my spare parts bin. I guess you would say I'm addicted!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I have a ton of stuff "packed away" and have no clue what is in my inventory. Yet I keep going to eBay like you and buy more stuff. I think I have 6 or 7 Wayside Station platforms by now. They'll look good lined up in a row at my passenger terminal. I found a 342AC in my basement some time ago and repaired her to full running condition. Love that little thing chugging around the rails. You feel the need to rid yourself of any of those Atlantics, let us know. There will be no problem finding homes for them here.


I have 2 of them on ebay right now. One's a regular auction with a buy it now option. The other one is the plastic 300. I also have a 963 washington ob car in satin silver over black plastic. My current book says it worth $130 in mint condition, and I figure it's worth about maybe half?? No bidders yet and I put all of it on craiglist. I'm going to have 3 locos coming up soon also. 2 302AC's that run great, light, and will smoke you out of the room, as well as a 303.These are not projects, they're ready for the layout.


----------

